# Danville



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2008)

wow!  can't wait to bug em to death for the chicken recipe!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Puff1 (May 17, 2008)

Congrats Bill & Gary! Nice job!


----------



## Unity (May 17, 2008)

Good work, guys! 

--John


----------



## Griff (May 17, 2008)

Good job guys.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, it has been a long dry spell and it felt great to get a walk.  Here are a few pics.

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/e9e17b0e/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/e9e17b0e/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2008)

let's here some stories?

AND HOW'D YOU DO THE CHICKEN???????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> let's here some stories?
> 
> AND HOW'D YOU DO THE CHICKEN???????



Its funny Cappy, I have been doing the chicken the same way for 4 years.  Some times it hits and some times it doesnt.  No changes since Salisbury where we got 11th in chicken.  Smoked them for 2.5 hours till they hit 170 and sauced them, finished over high heat.  One thing I did find out this year is the chicken that I was getting from Sams as  "enhanced" and I didnt do well during that time.  Gary has been getting better chicken from Costco lately.   Much better product.


----------



## Rag1 (May 18, 2008)

Great going bill. Gotta have a good bird to start.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 18, 2008)

Great job on the call Bill and Gary! Danville was a lot of fun even though we were so close to you


----------



## Impailer (May 18, 2008)

WOOHOOO congratulations to you!!


----------



## WildFireEric (May 19, 2008)

Way to go Bill & Gary. Nice to hear of your success so I can ask for advice. Would be senseless to ask you during your losing streak   

Your advice on the pork worked for me: make sure your smoker heats the pork BEFORE you turn in to the judges.   That was the part i was a little fuzzy on.
 
Good job guys.


----------

